# Masamoto KS - The Phoenix Rises (2018)



## HRC_64 (Jan 9, 2018)

Stats (actual): 

Length: 250mm
Wt: 162g
Ht: 48.15
Spine: 2.85 (at Choil)

Engraving: yes, w/shallow relief

No obvious flaws in the grind, 
or fit and finish.

Source: JDM.

_______________________


TLDR:

They appear to be new or
NOS finished in good form.


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 11, 2018)

One sec, let me restart my computer, maybe the pics will show up then


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2018)

Cool movie bro


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sorry for the boring thread :rofl:

This was meant to simply provide the data points for 2018 vintage masamotos.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 11, 2018)

For the picture people, here is a visual update:

These are public pics from Blueway Japan (recent, via ebay)...175g with a 2.6mm spine.
OP data set is a different sample from the data (162g, 2.9mm spine per data in post#1)







Here are the comparative pics from the 2014 period when they were being reported with grind issues:



cclin said:


> Chinacat, your ks choil shot looks very different than mine. I can't take good picture as yours; however, this is my ks choil shot to compare with....
> your ks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 11, 2018)

So the blue way image appears to be legit 
based on a 2nd actual sample (w/data-set)
from another supplier.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 11, 2018)

Here is a thread documenting problems from 2013-14 timeframe....
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/13891-masamoto-ks-just-a-project-knife-nowadays


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 11, 2018)

Whats the difference between the Masamoto KS and the Masamoto Shiroko Hongasumi Wa Gyuto 240 thats available on Korins website?


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 11, 2018)

The Masamoto part number> KS-3124


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 11, 2018)

Is that all? The grind, shape, handle and even steel seem to be identical. I am a total knife newb though so my eyes could not be seeing the unique differences.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 11, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> Whats the difference between the Masamoto KS and the Masamoto Shiroko Hongasumi Wa Gyuto 240 thats available on Korins website?



I believe they are the same.

JCK has this description of the KS line: "The KS Series is Masamotos range of high-grade Shiro-ko #2 (White Steel No.2 ) Hon Kasumi Japanese traditional-style knives." I assume Hon Kasumi and Hongasumi are just alternative transliterations.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 11, 2018)

Can you please provide some overall pics? Particularly the makers mark

How deep is the embossed kanji? Is that laser etched?


----------



## RDalman (Jan 12, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> Is that all? The grind, shape, handle and even steel seem to be identical. I am a total knife newb though so my eyes could not be seeing the unique differences.



Judging by the choil shots in this thread, the new grind looks nothing like the old (as well as my experience with one) The new being considerably thinner, possible it will not have the same good release as older samples.

edit: Just keep in mind you can never judge too much from just looking at a choil shot. Folks will probably report how they cut


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 12, 2018)

Since when were KS renowned for release?


----------



## RDalman (Jan 12, 2018)

Judging only from my own experience with one Huw. That had a pronounced convex grind and good distal taper, it cut well and had good release. So I figured that was big parts of it's popularity.


----------



## fujiyama (Jan 12, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> For the picture people, here is a visual update:
> 
> These are public pics from Blueway Japan (recent, via ebay)...175g with a 2.6mm spine.
> OP data set is a different sample from the data (162g, 2.9mm spine per data in post#1)
> ...


Thanks for sharing! The new one looks nice. Please take the old photos with a grain of salt though 

The general consensus was that the KS knives sold on Rakuten were Masamoto seconds (re: the second knife pictured). They had issues but were priced accordingly. I'm not stating this as fact but I'm interested in hearing personal stories about KS knives with grind issues that weren't purchased from Rakuten. 

Apologizes for the bad photo but here's my KS choil shot: 








This is a deep kanji sample that's never been sharpened. I'd be interested in seeing more KS choil shots (new & old). 

Not taking away from the fact that the laser etched KS appear to have a wicked grind!


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 12, 2018)

Fuji, any shots of the distal taper or measurements of the spine on that sample?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 12, 2018)

FWIW, I owned the Rakuten knife shows but had seen fatties from Koki and Korin...and decent examples from Rakuten. Basically the grinds were all over the place.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 12, 2018)

Customfan said:


> How deep is the embossed kanji? Is that laser etched?



The kanji are engraved (relieved), not etched or marked. The technical differences between marking, engraving, and ethching are obscure, but laid out in the link below. 

> https://www.permanentmarking.com/wh...er-marking-laser-engraving-and-laser-etching/


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 12, 2018)

I posted this elsewhere but figured i'd add a pic of my old stock 270 (285) gyuto.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, that is a lot of knife. Intimidating to me for sure. I just recently started using an undersized 240 and have a KS 240(255) on the way. I could not imagine nearly 300mm of blade!


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Man, that is a lot of knife. Intimidating to me for sure. I just recently started using an undersized 240 and have a KS 240(255) on the way. I could not imagine nearly 300mm of blade!



I tried that exact knife for a few weeks recently and I have to say it's much more nimble than the size would make you think. Using the tip is a challenge/adjustment but other than that great for big stew meals and going through a lot of cabbage.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 12, 2018)

valgard said:


> I tried that exact knife for a few weeks recently and I have to say it's much more nimble than the size would make you think. Using the tip is a challenge/adjustment but other than that great for big stew meals and going through a lot of cabbage.



Yeah but I have been using 165-180mm knives for much of my life, even after my switch to J-knives. A 210 didn't sit well with me, for whatever reason. However, I am oddly attracted to knives in the 170-190mm range as well as a new found attraction to knives in the 225-235mm range. Now with the KS on the way, that is a reassuring statement!


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yeah but I have been using 165-180mm knives for much of my life, even after my switch to J-knives. A 210 didn't sit well with me, for whatever reason. However, I am oddly attracted to knives in the 170-190mm range as well as a new found attraction to knives in the 225-235mm range. Now with the KS on the way, that is a reassuring statement!


I'm mostly a 235mm gyuto guy. I like the combo of 180-190mm and 230-245mm gyuto, that knife made me crave something bigger for a change of pace tho.


----------



## inferno (Jan 12, 2018)

isnt blue where its at??


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 12, 2018)

Not helping guys! &#128541;


----------



## K813zra (Jan 12, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Not helping guys! &#128541;



The only thing we can help with is enabling.


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Not helping guys! &#128541;


How come? I thought we were doing pretty well.


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

K813zra said:


> The only thing we can help with is enabling.



THIS


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 12, 2018)

K813zra said:


> The only thing we can help with is enabling.



Lol!


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 12, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Man, that is a lot of knife. Intimidating to me for sure. I just recently started using an undersized 240 and have a KS 240(255) on the way. I could not imagine nearly 300mm of blade!



I'm a 270 guy. I only have two 240s and they barely get touched. My 300mm Ashi Honyaki actually measures 305


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 12, 2018)

valgard said:


> I tried that exact knife for a few weeks recently and I have to say it's much more nimble than the size would make you think. Using the tip is a challenge/adjustment but other than that great for big stew meals and going through a lot of cabbage.



I know you didn't "love" the grind either. I think (based on what I'm reading lately) that mine is one of the "good" grinds too. I'm very fond of her!


----------



## K813zra (Jan 12, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> I'm a 270 guy. I only have two 240s and they barely get touched. My 300mm Ashi Honyaki actually measures 305



That is a lot of knife!


----------



## fujiyama (Jan 12, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Fuji, any shots of the distal taper or measurements of the spine on that sample?



Sure, Ill get some distal taper shots soon. This ones been hard to photograph, I think its the lacquer. 

I dont have a caliber to measure the spine, but heres the approximate overall measurements. I expect a digital caliper someday soon. 

256mm
48.5mm
3.0mm


----------



## chinacats (Jan 12, 2018)

Can someone post spine measurements at a few points along the spine of one of the new knives (distal taper)?


----------



## panda (Jan 12, 2018)

It really depends on the knife. My takeda 270 is more nimble than many 210s even. Where as a wat 270 is a bulldozer.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 13, 2018)

panda said:


> It really depends on the knife. My takeda 270 is more nimble than many 210s even. Where as a wat 270 is a bulldozer.



+1.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 13, 2018)

One vendor I spoke with said that the Masamoto company sold out of the entire batch. Whatever shipments were made to retailers is it. I imagine more will be made at some point, but this batch took quite awhile to restock. Who knows?
Im still curious why both screened kanji and chiseled kanji versions were made and released. Perhaps screened versions dont come with sayas?


----------



## pc9111 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm keeping my eye out for one with a chiseled kanji


----------



## panda (Jan 14, 2018)

i would rather have screened kanji, cause then you can remove it.  shaved look like with debadging cars


----------



## Meesterleester (Jan 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i would rather have screened kanji, cause then you can remove it.  shaved look like with debadging cars



But why? I can agree that the masanoto kanji is pretty low on my list


----------



## fujiyama (Jan 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i would rather have screened kanji, cause then you can remove it.  shaved look like with debadging cars


:rofl2:


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 16, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Im still curious why both screened kanji and chiseled kanji versions were made and released. Perhaps screened versions dont come with sayas?



I thought screened kanji meant something like paint (like MAC uses). Which can be easily removed. 
I got a KS from Korin--kanji is definitely not chiseled. But perhaps some type of screen/stencil was put over it, and then some chemical (etchant?) put on. It's not very deep, but has some texture. And it came with a saya.
Far from the coolest kanji, but I'm still quite happy I was able to get a KS.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 16, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> I thought screened kanji meant something like paint (like MAC uses). Which can be easily removed.
> I got a KS from Korin--kanji is definitely not chiseled. But perhaps some type of screen/stencil was put over it, and then some chemical (etchant?) put on. It's not very deep, but has some texture. And it came with a saya.
> Far from the coolest kanji, but I'm still quite happy I was able to get a KS.



how long ago did you receive your KS? i have one ordered through Korin and i am wondering if they already started shipping them out.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 16, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> how long ago did you receive your KS? i have one ordered through Korin and i am wondering if they already started shipping them out.



I ordered it last Wednesday--it was in stock at the time, shipped later that day. Arrived Friday.

Later, I saw they had added: "ETA: End of January" on the product page.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 16, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> I ordered it last Wednesday--it was in stock at the time, shipped later that day. Arrived Friday.
> 
> Later, I saw they had added: "ETA: End of January" on the product page.



damn. i ordered mine on thursday.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 16, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> damn. i ordered mine on thursday.



Me too but from JCK. Nothing yet, but it is coming from Japan after all. If I go by the tracking it is still at customs in Japan...but EMS tracking can sometimes be slow and update all at once.  We shall see.


----------



## Andreu (Jan 16, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> I thought screened kanji meant something like paint (like MAC uses). Which can be easily removed.
> I got a KS from Korin--kanji is definitely not chiseled. But perhaps some type of screen/stencil was put over it, and then some chemical (etchant?) put on. It's not very deep, but has some texture. And it came with a saya.
> Far from the coolest kanji, but I'm still quite happy I was able to get a KS.



I believe the kanji is laser etched.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2018)

Youre right about that, Im wrong. My KS from blueway arrived today and its just like you described. I also have a KS coming from korin and one from JCK. Im surprised you already received your KS from Korin.


toddnmd said:


> I thought screened kanji meant something like paint (like MAC uses). Which can be easily removed.
> I got a KS from Korin--kanji is definitely not chiseled. But perhaps some type of screen/stencil was put over it, and then some chemical (etchant?) put on. It's not very deep, but huas some texture. And it came with a saya.
> Far from the coolest kanji, but I'm still quite happy I was able to get a KS.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 16, 2018)

I am currently using a loaner KS from a friend. It is a heck of a knife. 

It is nice to have Friends determined to educate you.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 16, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> The kanji are engraved (relieved), not etched or marked. The technical differences between marking, engraving, and ethching are obscure, but laid out in the link below.
> 
> > https://www.permanentmarking.com/wh...er-marking-laser-engraving-and-laser-etching/



Read this... it explains the difference between relieved. etched and marked and how they impact materials....

I thought it was very cool &#128526;


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 17, 2018)

blueway has some up for anyone who missed out on the other sites.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> blueway has some up for anyone who missed out on the other sites.



Cool! And this time they have sayas! I will mention that my KS from blueway arrived yesterday. Pretty thin blade but not quite laser. 165 grams.


----------



## KCMande (Jan 17, 2018)

No love for the stainless version?
I was thinking about picking one up, carbon is a pain where I live, between the humidity and being so close the ocean. 
I love my KS but would use it a lot more at work if it was stainless


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2018)

KCMande said:


> No love for the stainless version?
> I was thinking about picking one up, carbon is a pain where I live, between the humidity and being so close the ocean.
> I love my KS but would use it a lot more at work if it was stainless



I have the same problem with soft iron cladding reactivity, but mono seems be easy for me to control. Stainless KS is just fine.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2018)

KS is available at Korin now.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

labor of love said:


> KS is available at Korin now.



Damn you Craig!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Damn you Craig!



Hahaha!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2018)

Crap. Its actually still out of stock. But you can add them to your cart now and pay. Restock is at the end of the month.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

Better hurry...I got the 11th of 15 from next batch... I'm still laughing about Mark acting like he had some special line on these... he's so full of ****.

Can't believe the hype train caught me too. ..


----------



## K813zra (Jan 17, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Better hurry...I got the 11th of 15 from next batch... I'm still laughing about Mark acting like he had some special line on these... he's so full of ****.



As many places as are getting these in and some places in more than one batch makes me wonder if they are simply going back into full production.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 17, 2018)

Masamoto BS


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> Masamoto BS



LOL


----------



## daveb (Jan 17, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> Masamoto BS



Like.


----------



## fujiyama (Jan 17, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I'm still laughing about Mark acting like he had some special line on these... he's so full of ****.



:lol2: Someone had to say it! We're all thinking it.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 17, 2018)

So, what do you guys think, in about a month BST will be a good place to pick one of these up.:rofl2:


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 17, 2018)

So my finger has hovered over the "buy" button a few times on this now and I've always walked away. Just not sure I can work with a knife that long. Ugh.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 17, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> So my finger has hovered over the "buy" button a few times on this now and I've always walked away. Just not sure I can work with a knife that long. Ugh.



Just break off a large chunk in the front and you got yourself what to really want: a mini Nakiri


----------



## K813zra (Jan 17, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> So my finger has hovered over the "buy" button a few times on this now and I've always walked away. Just not sure I can work with a knife that long. Ugh.



Do it.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 17, 2018)

240 or 250 whats 10mm, do it Vicki.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 17, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> Masamoto BS



Ha Ha! The post of the year!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> 240 or 250 whats 10mm, do it Vicki.



Or 255 but yes, just do it. Or as stated above just wait until they start hitting b/s/t...hopefully they won't be priced crazy. Speaking of which, these seemed priced more reasonably than if of thought...Not in had it for 340 and that's about what o remember them selling for a few years back. What are prices at other shops?


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 17, 2018)

I havent seen them priced above $350 on any site yet. Ive only seen them for sale at JCK, Korin and Blueway though.

edt: not accounting for shipping


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 17, 2018)

Blueway they were $369 for the latest batch, the one with saya.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2018)

Jck was $372 for a 270mm shipping included. Korin was $359 for a 240mm shipping included. Both w sayas.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 17, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Jck was $372 for a 270mm shipping included. Korin was $359 for a 240mm shipping included. Both w sayas.



i guess my JCK order isnt coming with a saya. i paid $347.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 17, 2018)

nevermind that was the 270mm you were referring to


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Jck was $372 for a 270mm shipping included. Korin was $359 for a 240mm shipping included. Both w sayas.



Guessing that's with shipping...my invoice was 340 but they were still checking pricing for usps...ups won't deliver to pobox. Have no idea if it comes with a saya or not. Edit to say just rechecked invoiced and saya is included.


----------



## daveb (Jan 17, 2018)

FWIW. UPS, the Brown Truck, will deliver to a PO Box IF you list the mailing addy of the post office and the box number. ie. Me, xxxx 1st street, box 1, Somewhere, FL, 12345. FedEx and DHL as well.

I don't want packages left out front. The PO has got em till I can get there.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 17, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> i guess my JCK order isnt coming with a saya. i paid $347.



JCK includes a saya in the $340 + $7 shipping pricing for the 240.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 17, 2018)

daveb said:


> FWIW. UPS, the Brown Truck, will deliver to a PO Box IF you list the mailing addy of the post office and the box number. ie. Me, xxxx 1st street, box 1, Somewhere, FL, 12345. FedEx and DHL as well.
> 
> I don't want packages left out front. The PO has got em till I can get there.



That, and you have a thing for your postmaster, right? This gives you a reason to go see her more frequently!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 18, 2018)

Just took a trip down memory lane, this was the first KS I ever used (notice the price)
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6543-Gesshin-Hide-Masamoto-KS-Kono-white-2


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 18, 2018)

> Masamoto KS 240 gyuto (no saya)-$150
> Konosuke white2 240 gyuto-$100
> Konosuke white2 210 petty w/ebony handle-$100



Were these things stolen? jeebus


----------



## K813zra (Jan 18, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> i guess my JCK order isnt coming with a saya. i paid $347.



Are you seeing any movement via EMS with your JCK order? Mine is still showing the same spot as last Thursday, office of outward exchange. No movement at all since day one.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 18, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Are you seeing any movement via EMS with your JCK order? Mine is still showing the same spot as last Thursday, office of outward exchange. No movement at all since day one.



Not sure about your shipment but many won't pick up again until it hits the states and is picked up by usps.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 18, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Are you seeing any movement via EMS with your JCK order? Mine is still showing the same spot as last Thursday, office of outward exchange. No movement at all since day one.



im in the same boat. hasnt changed since the 13th.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay, thank you both. Must just be stuck in customs or something.


----------



## Slk707 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok this might be the wrong spot but I am wondering if the is is worth buying I've heard some people say it's only worth buying to have to do work on it like thinning the blade. Is that true? Is this a knife someone should buy as their first Japanese knife?


----------



## dafox (Jan 19, 2018)

Does the KS have any convexing to the blade on the left side? I'm familiar with many of the Sakai lasers and the left side of these knives is basically flat. What is the grind of this new batch of KS's like compared to the older versions?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2018)

dafox said:


> Does the KS have any convexing to the blade on the left side? I'm familiar with many of the Sakai lasers and the left side of these knives is basically flat. What is the grind of this new batch of KS's like compared to the older versions?



I couldnt tell visually examining the choil or during use. And Im a lefty.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

Labour - how you rate the cutting ?


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes. Review please.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2018)

Im pretty happy with it. Mono carbon wa handle is hard to find at the price. Its thinner than ones Ive owned in the past. It feels about as light and thin as a knife can get while still keeping good stiffness. The narrowness of the blade is what is it is, Im trying to adapt. Touches up so quickly, like 2 min on a 6k. Love the thin narrow tip.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 19, 2018)

How does it compare to something like Gesshin Ginga W2 270 if anyone has experience with both. Obviously the profiles are different, but the performance and feel should be somewhat similar. I am guessing......


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> How does it compare to something like Gesshin Ginga W2 270 if anyone has experience with both. Obviously the profiles are different, but the performance and feel should be somewhat similar. I am guessing......



Its funny you mention it. Using the KS makes me want to rebuy a ginga or yusuke in wh2.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2018)

This thread has...


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> This thread has...



Some sort of ski reference for going off the rails, track etc? Idk that movie looks like it has been around longer than I so I do not get the direct reference...That or I am just slow.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Some sort of ski reference for going off the rails, track etc? Idk that movie looks like it has been around longer than I so I do not get the direct reference...That or I am just slow.



its shark week


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 19, 2018)

It's Fonzie jumping the shark from "Happy Days," which I think is the origin of the term.


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 19, 2018)

Jumped the shark. Idiom for past its best, over the hill etc. The clip is from an old episode of Happy Days when Fonzy jumps a shark on skis. Its commonly said that Happy Days deteriorated as a show after that episode, hence jumping the shark has come to mean past its best.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh yeah forgot to mention that the handle is pretty lame. KS handles were never great to begin with but the one I have is kinda crappier than usual.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

OliverNuther said:


> Jumped the shark. Idiom for past its best, over the hill etc. The clip is from an old episode of Happy Days when Fonzy jumps a shark on skis. Its commonly said that Happy Days deteriorated as a show after that episode, hence jumping the shark has come to mean past its best.



I have heard to jump the shark before, however, I have never watched Happy Days. Learnt something new. (I was right in that it was before my time though.)


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention that the handle is pretty lame. KS handles were never great to begin with but the one I have is kinda crappier than usual.



Yeah, the one I had a while back had a beautiful marbled horn wasted on really sad ho wood.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Yeah, the one I had a while back had a beautiful marbled horn wasted on really sad ho wood.



Sandpaper is cheap! Afterward rub some natural stone mud into the ho wood now and again and lightly re sand. It gives it a nice patina'd look.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Sandpaper is cheap! Afterward rub some natural stone mud into the ho wood now and again and lightly re sand. It gives it a nice patina'd look.



Crap in, crap out...


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Crap in, crap out...



Lol, maybe a re-handle then.


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2018)

i have zero issues with the stock handle on my older gen KS but mine has MUCHO mileage on it. this is important because i've come to find that ho/magnolia handles get better with age/use. i'm guessing it's from soaking in the oils from your hands? and gets smoother from use as well.

one thing that isnt mentioned often about is the feedback the knife offers while going through product. this is very minimal with san mai blades but mono carbon has this in spades, especially honyaki.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

Like this : 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/dMBYUADVtX9rWjuR2


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 4, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Just took a trip down memory lane, this was the first KS I ever used (notice the price)
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6543-Gesshin-Hide-Masamoto-KS-Kono-white-2



Oh my gaaad I just read that thread. What a turn around.


----------



## Jville (Feb 4, 2018)

labor of love said:


> One vendor I spoke with said that the Masamoto company sold out of the entire batch. Whatever shipments were made to retailers is it. I imagine more will be made at some point, but this batch took quite awhile to restock. Who knows?
> Im still curious why both screened kanji and chiseled kanji versions were made and released. Perhaps screened versions dont come with sayas?



There were screened kanji versions? I havent seen any of those. Who got one with screened kanji? That would pease me off with this particular knife, not that im always anti screened kanji.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 5, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Just took a trip down memory lane, this was the first KS I ever used (notice the price)
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6543-Gesshin-Hide-Masamoto-KS-Kono-white-2



Mine was Saltys old one. Still wish I hadnt sold it. Not the best knife, but a fun knife. Hilarious to see all this hype and hubbub around these things after all this time.


----------



## pgugger (Feb 5, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention that the handle is pretty lame. KS handles were never great to begin with but the one I have is kinda crappier than usual.



I have never handled the old KS, but I did come upon some new ones at a nearby store over the weekend. I was struck by how poor the handles were... visible gap between the horn and wood and sharp bump. At first, I was thinking of buying one, but this really led me to question the overall quality and value, so I passed. Hope I didn't make a foolish decision!


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 5, 2018)

On one hand, handles on Japanese knives are not a big deal, easy to change in most cases. On the other it is not a cheap knife and if it didn't "speak" to you, then you made the right decision, there are plenty of excellent knives in this price range. Also, it seems like these are becoming available again, so you should be able to find one if you decide to get it in the future.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 5, 2018)

My handle is a lot better after a week of daily oil treatments. The gap/step is no longer noticeable and the rough texture is gone, even without sanding. The handle was very, very thirsty. 

As for cost, there are plenty of expensive knives with poor handles. I have come to live with that fact. However, I am not picky with handles anyway and always keep the stock rendition.


----------



## dafox (Feb 6, 2018)

K813zra said:


> My handle is a lot better after a week of daily oil treatments. The gap/step is no longer noticeable and the rough texture is gone, even without sanding. The handle was very, very thirsty.
> 
> As for cost, there are plenty of expensive knives with poor handles. I have come to live with that fact. However, I am not picky with handles anyway and always keep the stock rendition.



Which oil did you use?


----------



## K813zra (Feb 6, 2018)

dafox said:


> Which oil did you use?



I just use mineral oil. After things settled down I switch to homemade board butter (mineral oil/bees wax) and apply lightly now and again.


----------



## dafox (Feb 6, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I just use mineral oil. After things settled down I switch to homemade board butter (mineral oil/bees wax) and apply lightly now and again.



Perfect, thanks, I have a 210 on the way, will probably do the same thing with it.


----------



## Interapid101 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tung oil + orange oil is nice for thirsty wood.


----------



## dafox (Feb 7, 2018)

JCK has the 240 and 270 in stock now.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 7, 2018)

dafox said:


> JCK has the 240 and 270 in stock now.



Knives and Stones has them now, too.


----------



## dafox (Feb 7, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> Knives and Stones has them now, too.



Duh, that's what I meant.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2018)

but nobody has the damn suji..


----------

